# LED turn signal wires?



## wolfpackti (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi, can someone help me with my 2005 Nissan Altima SE, I want to change the front turn signals to led but i need to install resistors, can someone tell me which wires i connect the resistors too.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Post a link to the LEDs that you are using.

You will also need to know which of possibly three wires runs the turn signal filament, as opposed to the parking light filament.

For an indicator LED pulling 20 mA or so the resistor goes in series with the LED [because LEDs prefer to be driven by a current source rather the voltage source that is your car's electrical system] but your LED pulls much more current than that. 
Your setup may involve some electronics associated with that LED.

If you hook up the LED without observing proper polarity it likely will be destroyed, noiselessly, in a microsecond.


----------

